# Salary Dispute



## fahadbawani (Jul 4, 2012)

My Cimpany is not giving me my Due Commision and Salary for the month of June, Im working in Dubai Intrnet City.

My Passport is with Them, 

How can I claim my money SHould I contact Police or MOL, as I want to resolve it sooner and company is not willing to release my money as they are saying that I have not completed my 2 months target so Im not eligible to get my COmmisoon and Salary ..

Your kind response will help me in taking correct route to resolve it.

Regards, 

Muhammad:confused2:


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

If you have a basic salary set out in your contract then the company cannot legally withhold it. It is also illegal for them to retain your passport.

Call the Ministry of Labour for assistance 800 665


----------



## fahadbawani (Jul 4, 2012)

Yeh I have Basic Salary of 5000 , but again they say that salary is depending on Sales performance, as after joinning they took my signature on another document in which it is mentioned but its not Contract its seperate Sales Policy paper only .. 

Will Ministry of Labour help me init, as i heard that If ill leave the company then they would deduct visa cost also ?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

fahadbawani said:


> Yeh I have Basic Salary of 5000 , but again they say that salary is depending on Sales performance, as after joinning they took my signature on another document in which it is mentioned but its not Contract its seperate Sales Policy paper only ..
> 
> Will Ministry of Labour help me init, as i heard that If ill leave the company then they would deduct visa cost also ?



Yes, the MoL is there to help you. Assuming the contract lodged with the Ministry mentions your basic salary, then you are entitled to receive it.

The company can only deduct visa costs on your departure if you signed a contract to say they could. It's against labour law, but people keep agreeing to waive this!


----------



## fahadbawani (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi Dear its urgent, 

TOday my company told me that they are giving me my salary 5K , but they hold my Commision, how can i get that will MOL help me in getting that. 

Also, does email communiction will help my case or not. 

Regards,


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

fahadbawani said:


> Hi Dear its urgent,
> 
> TOday my company told me that they are giving me my salary 5K , but they hold my Commision, how can i get that will MOL help me in getting that.
> 
> ...


You have the phone number, call them! Better still, go visit them. Elphaba has given advice, but now it is up to you to follow up. Emails will NOT help.
I hope the situation gets resolved. All the best


----------

